# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  lagging chest help! pics included!

## yungfaceb3

My chest has been a thorn in my side for a long time now and after training with both competitive bodybuilders of old and new school methodology I am at a loss for what to do. My current chest "bring up" program is yeilding results but not nearly as much or as quickly as I would like. Help me out here...I am trying to increse the overall mass of the pecs. and tell me how bad you really think it is....whether or not i am over reacting....and how to improve it. thank you.





[

----------


## MuscleScience

Patients you will grow if diet and the program are right.

----------


## Johny-too-small

Based on all your threads regarding training all I have to say to you again is: YOU OVERTRAIN. :LOL:

----------


## naturalsux

> Based on all your threads regarding training all I have to say to you again is: YOU OVERTRAIN.


i agree, reduce your sets and watch your chest grow.

----------


## THEGOLDPRO

what do you guys consider over training??? and whats the preferred sets and reps??

----------


## naturalsux

> what do you guys consider over training??? and whats the preferred sets and reps??





i use to do 15-20 sets for chest and got no where. i try to keep it at 6-10 for chest, not counting warm ups.

----------


## yungfaceb3

lol you guys are so damn ignorant sometimes. Lmao. Me again huh? I havent made a post in several months. and since january I have put on 18.33 pounds of solid muscle without increasing my bf% a single full % and i have shattered all previous lifts countless times again and again week after week. All natural too I am only 20 yoa and refuse to take steroids or any kind of gear. so evidently i am not overtraining..and just because i refuse to do a damn 15 minute workout like you guys propose "puussiee training" for an extrmeely large muscle group such as the pectorals that does not mean i am over training. I have a genetically slower developing chest and on average i hit it with about 16 sets per workout. I do bis and tris 12 sets a peice , quads about 15-20 back 16-20, shoulders 16-20 ..so pretty much everything 16-20 and my progress and growth is THROUGH THE ROOF man I love iT! There are so mnay dudes at my gym that are "know it alls" just like you guys on here...lol...they are competitivle bodybuilders preparing for shows soon and they are on steroids and eating 8 meals a day and all that and they range from young twenties to early forties in age and they all all sling around that "overtrainig" BS and they all train themselves like straight bittches! But they hate on me too ....why?...because I still make SO much more progress than them and have people literally on almost a daily basis tell me how I have improved faster and mnore so than anyone else they know or have seen in the gym and i get this consistently. Forget roids that is such an easy way out cop out bS! If you do the right lifts the right way and eat right and sleep enough..you will grow! lol i guess i am just the man or made for muscles i dunno....!!! I just cannot stop growing! and my chest is growing too...i just didn't know if anyone on here had any advice too help me get it to grow faster but...lol...judging by the ignorance and lack of knowledge witnessed on here once again I better just go with who really knows best..myself.  :Nutkick:

----------


## Andro9

why did you ask for advice then? you need to get over yourself bro

----------


## Amorphic

> lol you guys are so damn ignorant sometimes. Lmao. Me again huh? I havent made a post in several months. and since january I have put on 18.33 pounds of solid muscle without increasing my bf% a single full % and i have shattered all previous lifts countless times again and again week after week. All natural too I am only 20 yoa and refuse to take steroids or any kind of gear. so evidently i am not overtraining..and just because i refuse to do a damn 15 minute workout like you guys propose "puussiee training" for an extrmeely large muscle group such as the pectorals that does not mean i am over training. I have a genetically slower developing chest and on average i hit it with about 16 sets per workout. I do bis and tris 12 sets a peice , quads about 15-20 back 16-20, shoulders 16-20 ..so pretty much everything 16-20 and my progress and growth is THROUGH THE ROOF man I love iT! There are so mnay dudes at my gym that are "know it alls" just like you guys on here...lol...they are competitivle bodybuilders preparing for shows soon and they are on steroids and eating 8 meals a day and all that and they range from young twenties to early forties in age and they all all sling around that "overtrainig" BS and they all train themselves like straight bittches! But they hate on me too ....why?...because I still make SO much more progress than them and have people literally on almost a daily basis tell me how I have improved faster and mnore so than anyone else they know or have seen in the gym and i get this consistently. Forget roids that is such an easy way out cop out bS! If you do the right lifts the right way and eat right and sleep enough..you will grow! lol i guess i am just the man or made for muscles i dunno....!!! I just cannot stop growing! and my chest is growing too...i just didn't know if anyone on here had any advice too help me get it to grow faster but...lol...judging by the ignorance and lack of knowledge witnessed on here once again I better just go with who really knows best..myself.


 :Bowdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ChuckLee

> lol you guys are so damn ignorant sometimes. Lmao. Me again huh? I havent made a post in several months. and since january I have put on 18.33 pounds of solid muscle without increasing my bf% a single full % and i have shattered all previous lifts countless times again and again week after week. All natural too I am only 20 yoa and refuse to take steroids or any kind of gear. so evidently i am not overtraining..and just because i refuse to do a damn 15 minute workout like you guys propose "puussiee training" for an extrmeely large muscle group such as the pectorals that does not mean i am over training. I have a genetically slower developing chest and on average i hit it with about 16 sets per workout. I do bis and tris 12 sets a peice , quads about 15-20 back 16-20, shoulders 16-20 ..so pretty much everything 16-20 and my progress and growth is THROUGH THE ROOF man I love iT! There are so mnay dudes at my gym that are "know it alls" just like you guys on here...lol...they are competitivle bodybuilders preparing for shows soon and they are on steroids and eating 8 meals a day and all that and they range from young twenties to early forties in age and they all all sling around that "overtrainig" BS and they all train themselves like straight bittches! But they hate on me too ....why?...because I still make SO much more progress than them and have people literally on almost a daily basis tell me how I have improved faster and mnore so than anyone else they know or have seen in the gym and i get this consistently. Forget roids that is such an easy way out cop out bS! If you do the right lifts the right way and eat right and sleep enough..you will grow! lol i guess i am just the man or made for muscles i dunno....!!! I just cannot stop growing! and my chest is growing too...i just didn't know if anyone on here had any advice too help me get it to grow faster but...lol...judging by the ignorance and lack of knowledge witnessed on here once again I better just go with who really knows best..myself.


 :Aapostpics:

----------


## RANA

Well hell, all these years of me working out wrong, thank God you came alone. Good to know at 20 you have all the answers.

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

You are impatient. You say yourself that your workouts are increasing mass but not at the speed you want. I think EVERYONE feels this way about pretty much every muscle group. Slow and steady wins the race. 

On a side not you ask for opinions and people gave you THEIR OPINIONS!!!! There is no need for you to run off at the mouth and act like you are hot shit and are the know all. If you are then why ask?

----------


## Big

I gained 4.2lbs and dropped .5%bf just from reading this thread.

----------


## SMCengineer

> lol you guys are so damn ignorant sometimes. Lmao. Me again huh? I havent made a post in several months. and since january I have put on 18.33 pounds of solid muscle without increasing my bf% a single full % and i have shattered all previous lifts countless times again and again week after week. All natural too I am only 20 yoa and refuse to take steroids or any kind of gear. so evidently i am not overtraining..and just because i refuse to do a damn 15 minute workout like you guys propose "puussiee training" for an extrmeely large muscle group such as the pectorals that does not mean i am over training. I have a genetically slower developing chest and on average i hit it with about 16 sets per workout. I do bis and tris 12 sets a peice , quads about 15-20 back 16-20, shoulders 16-20 ..so pretty much everything 16-20 and my progress and growth is THROUGH THE ROOF man I love iT! There are so mnay dudes at my gym that are "know it alls" just like you guys on here...lol...they are competitivle bodybuilders preparing for shows soon and they are on steroids and eating 8 meals a day and all that and they range from young twenties to early forties in age and they all all sling around that "overtrainig" BS and they all train themselves like straight bittches! But they hate on me too ....why?...because I still make SO much more progress than them and have people literally on almost a daily basis tell me how I have improved faster and mnore so than anyone else they know or have seen in the gym and i get this consistently. Forget roids that is such an easy way out cop out bS! If you do the right lifts the right way and eat right and sleep enough..you will grow! lol i guess i am just the man or made for muscles i dunno....!!! I just cannot stop growing! and my chest is growing too...i just didn't know if anyone on here had any advice too help me get it to grow faster but...lol...judging by the ignorance and lack of knowledge witnessed on here once again I better just go with who really knows best..myself.



Dude, don't listen to these guys. They don't know what they're talking about. If you want advice I think your undertraining. I normally do 80-85 sets for chest. Try that and I'm sure you'll blow up and then you can laugh at all those bodybuilders haten on you.

----------


## yungfaceb3

I asked for peoples opinions and inbstead of giving me advice they all did just as YOU did and said "oh that is overtraining." Lol however the results speak for themselves and drastically to the contrary. You are right..in a sense I am being impatient and I realize that my feelings are not unique to me but are common among bodybuilders. The simple fact of the matter is my genetics gave me a chest that does not develope as quickly as my arms, shoulders, back, and legs do. For once I would like to recieve some information to aid me and not this "overtraining bullshyt." I do not think I know it all but I mean damn...when I make overall progress at the rate to which I do then I am justified in claiming to know my shyt. I respect others opinions and admit that I would not have come this far without listening to others' advice and learning from others far more experianced than myself. But at the same time I am so damn sick and tired of all you know it alls with your sorry azz information and overtraining claims. Daily i see guys in the gym just like you, big as hell, strong as hell, wearing a shirt that says "Shut the Fukk up and lift" (or something to that effect) ....and i always wonder to myself "why is he wearing that shirt when 80% of the time he is hear he is socializing and bullshyting around?" I watch these guys workout with there "less is more" 4-9 set workout philosophy and literally never breathe heavy and/or break a sweat. Over the past year the weights they use are the same and rotuines the same..none of them have gained any size buyt either maintained or lost size...and all of them are on steroids . they all also love to call actually working out hard "overtraining." lol you all remind of these guys so much and are probably just like them if not literally them in the flesh. Good genetics, good roids, and sloppy ass training works good for the lucky ones..lol...but you can always spot the ones with this combination because though they may be have impressive physique, size, or strength, they never get beyond where they are...lol...because they always plateau after their genetics and roids carry them as far as possible. They could make improvements if they trained hard..but noooooo...that would be overtraining. And no i do not have pics because I do not take pictures of myself like that. The pics i originally had for this post were the first in over a year and even they messed up somehow when I tried to put them on here. So bottom line if you take steroids you can just shut the hell up becuase your opinions does not really matter if you only do a few sets per day, but if you still hit it hard i still got respect for ya. also if you haven't made gains like me then please do not speak because evidently you have nothing to add to the conversation, and lastly you are all welcome for my enlightening you with my superior knowledge on the subject and inspiring you all with my successes.  :1welcome:  :7up:

----------


## MuscleScience

Im out of this thread......

----------


## yungfaceb3

Musclescience i would like to personally thank you for both respectfully responding to my posts and for providing a perfect example for others to follow in how to be courteous and actually respond to questions the right way. I understand exactly what you are saying and I both respect and trust your knowledge. I see where you are coming from on the pecs not being as big amuscle group as may be thought and I understand that it doesn't involve nearly as many muscles as say a squat, deadlift, or clean and press, but I mean I hit everything else hard and it pays off so I am under the impression that my chest development will follow the same path as the rest of my body. Over the years I have drastically decreased the number of sets I do for each bodypart and I have just settled on where i am at now. Chest usually consists of 4 exercises at 4 sets a peice...sometimes 3 exercises at 4 sets a peice and 3-4 sets of a light weight/ low intensity movement such as pec dek flyes. Usually I will start with classic bench press for 4 sets, then i will move on to incline presses for 4 sets followed by 4 sets of dumbell flyes and then 3-4 sets of decline dumbell presses. That may be high volume but when I consider the incredible strength and mass of my deltoids I must contribute them both to my shoulder training which is typically somethng like Behind the neck presses for 4 sets followed by standing side dumbell lateral raises for 4-5 sets, then smith machine shoulder presses to the front for four sets followed by bent over dumbell raises for the rear delts. After this i will typically do 4 sets of shrugs for my traps followed by usually 3 sets of clean and press. On some days I will not do traps or and/or clean and press and will also do a machine for lateral raises....it depends on my energy level...but the majority of the time it is as i listed and this comes out to being what about 24 sets??? but I can go through routine in a relatively short period of time and the steady progression of my traps, shoulders, and back can be seen from this and continuously increases. The problem with my chest is that (A) genetically it is my weakpoint I can tell from my own experiances and by looking at my family..lol. (B) My deltoids are very powerful and sometimes dominant over my chest. (C) I followed the incorrect advice of a competetive bodybuilder friend of mine for a long time and it kinda slowed down my progress. Now that i am doing it my way progress has been made though. 
My b-building friend had me doing incline dumbell presses as my main pectoral builder (though i agree it is a wonderful exercise) but he is like 6-7 inches shorter than me and has a stocky, short build with short arms where i have a more natuarlly ectomorphic long armed body....and with my long arms barbells are so much better for me just as dumbells are better for him. I NEVER use really heavy weight and drop the bar really fast and bounce it off of my chest...that is stupid and a waste of time for me..sure you can ALOT more wieght that way..but i like doing it as strictly as possible. I bring it down nice and controlled ALL the way down til the bar just touches my chest and then I smoothly drive it back up. Typically i train heavy in the 6-10 rep range, but for chest i have transitioned more to a mixed rep range and enjoy doing sets oif 12-15 reps as much as my heavier low rep sets. I just am not sure if for my buody i should foucs more on usuing the flat bench to develope overall mass....or becuase of my dominant delts should i use decline / decline dumbell presses moreso often, or becuase I do need upper pec development alot too if i should focus mostly ont his area. I hit it from all areas...I just need help "mastering" my training for this area as I have "in my opinion" mastered trainign every other bodypart i have "for now anyways."

My basic chest routine (though weekly some exercises change)(this my basic breakdown though lately use more higher rep sets.):
Bench Press x10, 8,8,6,4
Incline Press x 10, 8, 8, 6
dumbell flyes x 10, 8, 8, 6
decline dumbell presses x 15, 12, 10, 8


Alternate workout (proposed by a good frend and sometime workout partner of mine):
Incline press x 4
decline press x4
flat dumbell press x 4
incline flyes x 4

we typically decide during our workout whether we will do 3 or 4 sets. sometimes in either workout we will add a slight incline or decline to our flyes or mix it up a little, but these are the backbones of our "most typically used" kind of routine. we do not bs and we are done usually in under an hour and at an hour at the MOST. which one do you think is better?

----------


## Ajc330

why don't you start to incorporate dips into your workout, they are a great chest developer that also hits the triceps at the same time

----------


## Ajc330

BTW your pics come up as little boxes with red "x"s in them, i am curious to your current chest development

----------


## moregunsthanroses

> I gained 4.2lbs and dropped .5%bf just from reading this thread.


 :7up: 


Wow there are some really long posts in here I'm sure theres lot's of good info, It's just that I've got ADD.. lol

Sorry dude but I highly doubt you put on 18lbs of solid Muscle, and 18lbs of solid muscle is ahuge acheivement in 1 or 2 years let alone a couple months, I'm skeptical to say the least.

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

please, tell us some more about yourself

----------


## Andro9

> please, tell us some more about yourself


i hope your being sarcastic hahaa

----------


## Ajc330

has anyone seen the pics yet or is it just me

----------


## yungfaceb3

lol why are all of you hating so hard??? If you all are so "knowledgeable" then you should not see it as such an "impossible task" to gain close to twenty pounds in close to 15 weeks. okay i got over 2 terible colds and food poisening in december and finally got to hit the gym hard again. In my colds and fp i went from about 185 pounds down to like 179 or a bit less. All through december i worked my ass off and put back on about a pound and a half thats it. Once I got my body back conditioned to the gym and got used to my new scedule this semester at school I began a "growth" phase that began on January 4, 2008. On this day I weighed 182-183 pounds mid day fully hydrated and with several meals under my belt. Througout the next five weeks with a diet alteration and training switch up I got up to right about 190-191 pounds early morning dry. Throughtout february I didn't really put on even a full pound but maintained my size and actually had to step down my training a bit for recovery purposes. Aboit thesecond to thrid week in march I cranked up my diet again and began hit the heavy weights again and i have been doing this for a little over 3 weeks now and will continue for at least another full week before relaxing it a little to allow my body to recover fully. And int his weeks i have gone from about 190 to right at 199-201 pounds dry. I give a few pounds of error becuase all scales are different and none tottally accurate. My gains may even be greater but I do not cosnider myself fully hydrated and nourished accurate (though i weigh more this way  :Smilie:  ) and i aim for increasing my dry weight which is also overall weight. My bodyfat actually went from 11% down to 10% and is closing in on 9% as of this morning ( i havent actually checked that in about 2 weeks.) I do not take steroids and I do not eat 8 meals a day. i eat anywhere from 5-8 meals a day usually in the 5-6 range though it varies and i take in more calories and protein on days i am awake and active longer than on those days I sleep in and go back to sleep early. I gove my body what it needs and listen to it. Supplement wise I take only a pre-workout No2/crreatine supp such as Superpump 250 or NO-Xplode, I take fish oil all throughout the day, multivitamine and extra vitamin C, I take gluamine, and for my protein drink I drink "musclebuilders" which is made at my gym and is a high protein (like 50-60grams) of whey and good carb/protein ratio and is basically ahigh calorie wieght gainer type drink. I also drink a little indivdually packaged muscle milk drink some days throughout the week. besides that I just eat like a MUH FUKKA and i never eat sweets ..candy...or cakes anything like that. I love meat and good carbs. The only mealof the day that is the same daily is brekafast which is 3 whole scrambled eggs with cheese and oatmeal mixed with honey, milk, 1/2 bannana, and 1/2 little box of raisens. I drink a glass of milk with this meal as well. great way to start off the day in an anabolic way!!! I am not concerned with you all beleiving me or not...lol..because regardless of what you all say or choose to think....my body still grows and makes progress...every smart azz discrediting comment you make is irrelevent and doesnt bother me becuase..lmao...why would it...it isnt like it slows down my development or overshadows what people who see me in person congratulate me on daily. so if you aint figured it out..just stfu and quit trying to knock me because I have. I know my gains will soon slow down and stop for a while...this always happens....my body will normalize for several months..but then....once again i will hit agood growth phase...dont hate..just learn from it kiddos! :7up:  :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## SMCengineer

> lol why are all of you hating so hard???


...because of the arrogance of your posts. Not because of what you accomplished.

----------


## yungfaceb3

I only turned on the arrogance and over acting confidence bits in response to the "your overtraining...your overtraining....your overtraining..." bullshyt that everyone so condescendingly through at me without once regarding my questions with any respect or thought. If you look at how i originally made the post there was no arrogance at all. I only made the arroagnce to make them mad because even though i am being 100% totally honest in all of my claims..these "less is more" activists get so upset because they do not believe in the principle that hard training = hard results! So i apologize for my arrogance ...it was purposely overplayed...i am just tired of all these 5 set/10 minute workout kids telling me i am ovetraining when i am making far greater progress than them...it is annoying..can't someone post a thread on here and get there questions answered for once without people trying to break them down?..i mean damm!

----------


## borntobeblue

ha ha ur a flat chested b1tch ha ha

----------


## Big

It always amazes me when people will come on an open forum with thousands and thousands of members, post a question, then get an attitude when they don't like some of the responses. In actuality, if you found a forum where everyone agreed with you, how would your initial question be answered? It would seem if you had the answer yourself you would not have needed to post the question. Basically it seems that people tend to say "I don't know what the answer is, but I know that's not it". People post their opinion in an attempt to help you with your question, how dare they?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

how bout for starters, you break up those long ass posts into paragraphs/breaks.

Kinda like this

So its easier to read.

Got it?

Good.

Now you try.

OK, now Im over exaggerating, but you get the point

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

> I only turned on the arrogance and over acting confidence bits in response to the "your overtraining...your overtraining....your overtraining..." bullshyt that everyone so condescendingly through at me without once regarding my questions with any respect or thought. If you look at how i originally made the post there was no arrogance at all. I only made the arroagnce to make them mad because even though i am being 100% totally honest in all of my claims..these "less is more" activists get so upset because they do not believe in the principle that hard training = hard results! So i apologize for my arrogance ...it was purposely overplayed...i am just tired of all these 5 set/10 minute workout kids telling me i am ovetraining when i am making far greater progress than them...it is annoying..can't someone post a thread on here and get there questions answered for once without people trying to break them down?..i mean damm!


who tried to break you down?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

In regards to training, many things work. After having been a personal trainer for 22 years, I have learned what I believe to be an optimal way to train (Slingshot Training). I have seen a lot and I can assure you things are not always black and white. There's always those little gray areas that tend to creep up on you. 

Would love to see your chest pics. Will you post them?

Ronnie

----------


## Amorphic

> In regards to training, many things work. After having been a personal trainer for 22 years, I have learned what I believe to be an optimal way to train (Slingshot Training). I have seen a lot and I can assure you things are not always black and white. There's always those little gray areas that tend to creep up on you. 
> 
> *Would love to see your chest pics. Will you post them*?
> 
> Ronnie


+1..

----------


## Johny-too-small

> +1..


+2...

----------


## FREAK

i cant see the pictures ahhhhhhhhh wtf?

----------


## moregunsthanroses

Me three.. 

I don't know if you posted your chest routine? 

you really shouldn't get all defensive when people give their honest opinion.

----------


## yungfaceb3

The only reason I got irritated is because everyone threw out the played out "overtraining" BS before I EVER stated anything my chest routine or training. There was absolutely NOTHING for them to base the answer of "overtraining" on and I found it both annoying and ignorant. I know that overtraining is potentially the biggest problem facing bodybuilding now, but at the same time it is not the cause of EVERY problem. The way I see it, if you do not have an answer...then keep your opinion to yourself. The fact of the matter is nobody tried to answer any questions I had and offered any advice whatsoever with the exception of a few minor tips and considerations, but rather they attempted to discredit me and make irrelevent and erroneous accusations.

But I mean this is damm internet forum and I am not as evidently emotionally and socially attatched and dependant on is obviously the case with some of you so I do not take it seriously. I tell it how it is and couldn't care less what any of you choose to believe or think about it if is not an honest attempt to aid me or answer my questions. I came here for unbiased advice and experiances but instead got BS. I respect all of your opinions and advice if they are genuine, but I am not here to impress, convince, or even teach any of you. I came with the harmless request for information with intent to listen and apply and/or exchange information, and that what this forum is here for. But since you are are unable to provide anything information wise and I do not share the same "social value" aspects of this internet forum ( I find my social values in the company of real people around me ) this thread is officially ( and not a moment too soon) brought to a close. I am sorry if I irritated, upset, or annoyed anyone, and thank you for all your information but unfortunately you all had nothing too offer. :7up:

----------


## lotaquestions

your chest routine looks simulare to mine. i think i actually might hit mine a little more. i still dont feel as it i am overtraing and seeing good growth in size and strength. try adding some push ups and dips to your routine, maybe that will spark some growth in your pecs. i know nothing blows my chest up/burns it out like 4 or 5 sets of pushups.

----------


## angelo999

why dont you put pics up of chest

----------


## ChuckLee

Wow, this guy has a lot of time to write...
Where are pics so?

----------


## Phate

> 


+10 and my hand is hurting just looking at all the writing your doing, if i wrote that much i wouldn't have to workout forearms at all, they'd be as strong as my legs by now

----------


## baseball_guy

not to sure if ur overtrainging bro but u sure as hell are over typing... u got some novels for ur posts

----------


## naturalsux

> I only turned on the arrogance and over acting confidence bits in response to the "your overtraining...your overtraining....your overtraining..." bullshyt that everyone so condescendingly through at me without once regarding my questions with any respect or thought. If you look at how i originally made the post there was no arrogance at all. I only made the arroagnce to make them mad because even though i am being 100% totally honest in all of my claims..these "less is more" activists get so upset because they do not believe in the principle that hard training = hard results! So i apologize for my arrogance ...it was purposely overplayed...i am just tired of all these 5 set/10 minute workout kids telling me i am ovetraining when i am making far greater progress than them...it is annoying..can't someone post a thread on here and get there questions answered for once without people trying to break them down?..i mean damm!





I feel sorry for you, your so ignorant.  :Chairshot: 

why cant you just shut up and try something different. learn something about intensity and use it. nobody said shit about 5 sets and 10 min workouts. i said 6-10, not counting warm ups and it takes me 30-45 min.

----------


## Amorphic

> I feel sorry for you, your so ignorant. 
> 
> why cant you just shut up and try something different. learn something about intensity and use it. nobody said shit about 5 sets and 10 min workouts. i said 6-10, not counting warm ups and it takes me 30-45 min.


+1..

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> +10 and my hand is hurting just looking at all the writing your doing, if i wrote that much i wouldn't have to workout forearms at all, they'd be as strong as my legs by now


+11 lol

----------


## newahnald

: Whythis:  : Whythis: 
-sigh- Yungface, ignorant he may be, but at the same time he does have a point. He said it was over and he has not responded, but you are all still at it ever so intently. 

This only makes you all look foolish and if you really want people to see his ignorance then stop doing excatly what he clowned you for doing. 

In other words step off of his nutts, it really does seem wierd that you all care so much about him.

----------


## moregunsthanroses

Most people go through life looking for things to get pissed off about... ( I do it at times when I know I shouldn't...

I can sorta see how yung got pissed off.. don't get me wrong here I'm not saying he was justified. You seemed semi reasonable in your last post....

----------


## moregunsthanroses

I tend to overtrain myself a bit as well... heres my advice your not gonna listen try droping 1 or 2 of your exercises.. and switching up barbell with dumbells, week to week.. Start with incline some days others flat... This is fairly common knowledge you most likely know but whatever whats do I have to lose?

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

> The only reason I got irritated is because everyone threw out the played out "overtraining" BS before I EVER stated anything my chest routine or training. There was absolutely NOTHING for them to base the answer of "overtraining" on and I found it both annoying and ignorant. I know that overtraining is potentially the biggest problem facing bodybuilding now, but at the same time it is not the cause of EVERY problem. The way I see it, if you do not have an answer...then keep your opinion to yourself. The fact of the matter is nobody tried to answer any questions I had and offered any advice whatsoever with the exception of a few minor tips and considerations, but rather they attempted to discredit me and make irrelevent and erroneous accusations.
> 
> But I mean this is damm internet forum and I am not as evidently emotionally and socially attatched and dependant on is obviously the case with some of you so I do not take it seriously. I tell it how it is and couldn't care less what any of you choose to believe or think about it if is not an honest attempt to aid me or answer my questions. I came here for unbiased advice and experiances but instead got BS. I respect all of your opinions and advice if they are genuine, but I am not here to impress, convince, or even teach any of you. I came with the harmless request for information with intent to listen and apply and/or exchange information, and that what this forum is here for. But since you are are unable to provide anything information wise and I do not share the same "social value" aspects of this internet forum ( I find my social values in the company of real people around me ) this thread is officially ( and not a moment too soon) brought to a close. I am sorry if I irritated, upset, or annoyed anyone, and thank you for all your information but unfortunately you all had nothing too offer.


uhhhh, you say that everyone threw out overtraining with nothing to base it on. The very first person to say over-training stated very clearly that he based his opinion on your other posts. 

You say you came with the intent to listen, but that went out the window pretty f*ckin fast, didn't it.

Just get over yourself dude

----------


## KZRSOIZE

Kids playing on the internet, passed your bed time.........

----------


## FallenWyvern

You should try posting on bodybuilding.com People there are more your age and more understanding.

----------


## yungfaceb3

> -sigh- Yungface, ignorant he may be, but at the same time he does have a point. He said it was over and he has not responded, but you are all still at it ever so intently. 
> 
> This only makes you all look foolish and if you really want people to see his ignorance then stop doing excatly what he clowned you for doing. 
> 
> In other words step off of his nutts, it really does seem wierd that you all care so much about him.


Is it not obvious how they feel about me?....
 :2worship:

----------


## lotaquestions

there actually is some advice in there you just have to read through the flaming, on both sides

----------


## bbminded

Try Cutlers workout the stretch first then power lifts!!

----------


## BabyGravy

I cant beleive this dude.... he actually just irrotated the sh*t out of me....
all this talk and talk and talk and not one word about he's pics. sounds like he's scared we'll flame him for what he really looks like. But according to him he shouldnt be???
"I am not here to impress, convince, or even teach any of you." ?????well then you know what? F*k off then.

----------


## ChuckLee

Still waiting for the pics

----------


## Ajc330

this is my third maybe fourth post requesting pics so i can try to help

----------


## yungfaceb3

:2worship:  :Dancing Banana:  :Elephant:  :Barthose:

----------


## newahnald

Lol you stupid man.

But they did walk right into it...after I even told them they were.

But just so you know I ain't even on you like that regardless if everyone else is...I just find this entire thread humorous.

----------


## ChuckLee

Ah ok now I see the pic. That in your avy are you. Look good. I'm the one in my avy too. :1hifu:

----------


## ChrisJL

Good luck!

----------


## yungfaceb3

lol..that is crazy chucklee. I am actually an extremely big arnold fan and my close second favorite bodybuilder is lee preist. I admire and respect many other bodybuilders...but only these too am i a sincere fan based both upon there physique..training style..and what they bring to the table. If you were truelly your avy pic....and myself my own avy pic..lol...i would happy both with myself and for you!

----------


## Narkissos

> *It always amazes me when people will come on an open forum with thousands and thousands of members, post a question, then get an attitude when they don't like some of the responses.* In actuality, if you found a forum where everyone agreed with you, how would your initial question be answered? It would seem if you had the answer yourself you would not have needed to post the question. Basically it seems that people tend to say "I don't know what the answer is, but I know that's not it". People post their opinion in an attempt to help you with your question, how dare they?


Doesn't amaze me.

People tend to like to have they hands held.

The fact of the matter is that: "in bodybuilding, everything works... but nothing works forever."

I have to give my former coach, Carl Moore, credit for the above quote.

Nothing works forever.

This sub-200 kid is ranting and raving about the magnificence of his way of training solely because he is yet to reach a plateau.

He pisses on the old timers who have reached said plateau... Dismissing their inability to surpass what may be legitimately insurmountable, as laziness.

This is the ignorance of inexperience.

This.. is just plain ignorance.

That being said... I'll reference Chad Waterbury.

Chad purports that should a plateau be reached, try something different.

Nothing monumental there...right?

Yet... Ignorant bodybuilders, much like the thread originator, opt to continue in a similar vein.

The aforementioned 'vein' in this instance, refers to exponential increases in training volume.

What the thread originator fails to see, something which can be attributed to his arrogance-induced blindness, is that it's time for a change.

While the body as a homogenous system responds to systemic stresses... Some areas may react more favourably to certain stimuli, as compared to others.

Transposing this into the most simple terms, this denotes that:

"High volume may work for legs, but it may not work for pecs"
"High reps may work for calve, but it may not work for back"

How can preferred/required stimuli be ascertained?

Through experimentation.

Ergo, thread originator, if a guy on the board tells you "you are over-training"... and you are, as you are currently, not experiencing the growth you desire from your current manner of training... the intelligent thing to do would be to change your manner of training.

[*shouts*]

GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS... YOU KNOW NOTHING!

[/*shouts*]

No flame intended of course.

I'm a high-volume, high frequency trainer.

I've always been.

I've been involved in this sport for 10 years.

My pec is my genetic limitation...

But, because everything else grew in response to high volume and frequency, i continued to train my pecs in this manner.

When did i start to make my best pectoral gains?

When i switched my pec training to moderate frequency, very low volume.

I switched from 16 sets twice per week.. to 4 sets twice per week.

My pecs started to grow.

Everything else was still trained in the usual high volume manner... twice per week.

But, my pecs started to grow.

Lesson?

Get your head out of your ass.

You don't know everything.

Don't ask for advice if you don't want it.

And.. oh yea... You're over-training.


-Narkissos

Regional-level IFBB-affiliated bodybuilder
Fitness Consultant
Paid Author

----------


## ChuckLee

> lol..that is crazy chucklee. I am actually an extremely big arnold fan and my close second favorite bodybuilder is lee preist. I admire and respect many other bodybuilders...but only these too am i a sincere fan based both upon there physique..training style..and what they bring to the table. If you were truelly your avy pic....and myself my own avy pic..lol...i would happy both with myself and for you!


Of course they are two of the best bodybuilders EVER. I've read Lee's back competing in a few months as well  :7up:

----------


## Amorphic

> Doesn't amaze me.
> 
> People tend to like to have they hands held.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that: "in bodybuilding, everything works... but nothing works forever."
> 
> I have to give my former coach, Carl Moore, credit for the above quote.
> 
> Nothing works forever.
> ...


bump for nark. great post. :BbAily:

----------


## ChuckLee

> Doesn't amaze me.
> 
> People tend to like to have they hands held.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that: "in bodybuilding, everything works... but nothing works forever."
> 
> I have to give my former coach, Carl Moore, credit for the above quote.
> 
> Nothing works forever.
> ...


Great Nark, as ever.
So here a question merges: I have the same genetic limit in my arms, I've been training them in many different manners, but in any case they don't grow as the other parts of my body. So, choering to your post, do you thing I am IN ANY CASE overtraining them? Should I try to cut the sets? Because I've already switched from 9 sets for bis and 9 for tris to 6 sets per each. Because I was afraid I was in fact overtraining them...but I didn't notice any positive change yet...I'm pretty depressed and I'm starting to resign and take the things how they come. The first thread I started in AR was just referring to this problem of mine.
Finally, I suppose that I'm juicing only to see my arms grow, but this process is taking a lot of time bro.

CL

----------


## Narkissos

> Great Nark, as ever.
> So here a question merges: I have the same genetic limit in my arms, I've been training them in many different manners, but in any case they don't grow as the other parts of my body. So, choering to your post, do you thing I am IN ANY CASE overtraining them? Should I try to cut the sets? Because I've already switched from 9 sets for bis and 9 for tris to 6 sets per each. Because I was afraid I was in fact overtraining them...but I didn't notice any positive change yet...I'm pretty depressed and I'm starting to resign and take the things how they come. The first thread I started in AR was just referring to this problem of mine.
> Finally, I suppose that I'm juicing only to see my arms grow, but this process is taking a lot of time bro.
> 
> CL


For some, it isn't as simple as saying 'do less'... 'or do more'.

It was 'easy' to say this to thread originator, namely because his normative values are fixed... i.e. he's a habitual trainer.

w/ relation to your particular case... me having no knowledge of you, I'd ask:

1. How long did you train your bis/tris w/ 9 sets before switching to 6 sets?

2. When do you train bis/tris? (i.e. on a day of their own? after chest? Back? Shoulders?)

3. How are your arm sessions located in relation to larger bodyparts? (before/after?)

4. How many days in a row do you train the large muscles of your torso?

5. Do you utilize negatives?

6. How is your shoulder/elbow placement? (i.e. Do you allow your deltoids to displace your bis/tris in arm work?)

7. Do you use a full ROM?

8. Do you use momentum on your lifts?

etc. etc.

The combination of factors, and how they interact, matters more than any individual factor (such as the number of sets) alone.

In some cases... It would be advisable to do more where less has failed.

In some cases... it may serve the trainee to prioritize the smaller bodypart over the larger one in a training rotation.

In some cases.. It may serve the trainee to institute mini-cycles within the larger training cycle...thereby facilitating a growth curve.

Growth and Development aren't linear.

Ergo, processes which facilitate such should not be either.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> For some, it isn't as simple as saying 'do less'... 'or do more'.
> 
> It was 'easy' to say this to thread originator, namely because his normative values are fixed... i.e. he's a habitual trainer.
> 
> w/ relation to your particular case... me having no knowledge of you, I'd ask:
> 
> 1. How long did you train your bis/tris w/ 9 sets before switching to 6 sets?
> 
> 2. When do you train bis/tris? (i.e. on a day of their own? after chest? Back? Shoulders?)
> ...



While we're on the topic of prioritizing, I should say outline the manner by which i attacked my lagging pecs using lower volume.

I worked with a powerlifter during this time.

He had a unique training style.

He always trained biceps before back..and triceps before chest.

This went against everything I'd ever heard w/ relation to training... as larger displaces smaller at the core of all routines.

..or so i thought.

He advised that i prioritize tris to boost the strength of this secondary support musculature... thus enabling me to boost the strength of my primary movers.

A round-about manner of saying: bigger tris = bigger bench.

However we keep hearing terms like 'fatigue' and 'pre-exhaust'... Ergo we assume that training tris first will cause a dip in pressing strength.

I was pleasantly surprised when this didn't happen.

Here was the concept:

Day 1:

Exercise 1: Very Close-grip bench press: 4 sets: 6-10 reps [1 warm-up; 3 worksets]

Exercise 2: Incline Dumbbell Press: 2-3 worksets: 2-4 reps


Day 4:

Exercise 1: Very Close-grip bench press: 4 sets: 6-10 reps [1 warm-up; 3 worksets]

Exercise 2: Flat Dumbbell Press: 2-3 worksets: 2-4 reps


My dumbbell Press weights went up from session to session.. as opposed to down.

I erred on the side of less sets...and less reps.

..and it benefitted.

I dropped negative work completely.

2 reps = 2 reps.. as opposed to 1 rep + 1 assisted rep [which took the set past failure]

Ergo I didn't dip too far into my recuperative ability.

I think this was key for the lagging bodypart such as this.

My tris grew..and my chest thickened noticeably.


Lesson of this story?

When faced with a problem where your solutions fall short... Drop what you think you know, and try something new.

-CNS

----------


## ChuckLee

> For some, it isn't as simple as saying 'do less'... 'or do more'.
> 
> It was 'easy' to say this to thread originator, namely because his normative values are fixed... i.e. he's a habitual trainer.
> 
> w/ relation to your particular case... me having no knowledge of you, I'd ask:
> 
> 1. How long did you train your bis/tris w/ 9 sets before switching to 6 sets?
> 
> 2. When do you train bis/tris? (i.e. on a day of their own? after chest? Back? Shoulders?)
> ...


1. I've trained for years 3 exercises x 3 sets for each, then switched to 2x3 about 2 months ago

2. Actually I train bis and tris their own in the same day; I train them on mondays, since I'm starting a cutting diet and my carb load day would be sunday, so PB suggested me to train my lacking muscles the day after (I suppose because I'll have more glycogen stores after a carb load)

3. The first day of the week, the bigger muscles come after my arms training

4. My WO split is Mon:bis,tris - Tue:legs - Thu:back,back delts - Fry: pecs,front delts,abs

5. Actually I don't utilize negatives, I do short reps and supersets

6. I try to isolate as much as possible my arms when I work them

7. I try to use a full ROM to isolate lateral tris, brachials bis as well with different kind of exercises

8. If momentum is the complete move from relaxation to contraption, yes I use it.

Thanks a lot Nark, I really apreciate your help.

CL

----------


## novastepp

paid author, that shit is great.

----------


## ChuckLee

Bump for nark answer plz  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## naturalsux

> Bump for nark answer plz


8. If momentum is the complete move from relaxation to contraption, yes I use it.

momentum is like cheating or swinging the weight using ancillary muscles more so than the one your trying to work.

----------


## MFT81

So Great to see a shit slinging worthless thread turn into a productive question answering one. Props to Nark

----------


## ChuckLee

> So Great to see a shit slinging worthless thread turn into a productive question answering one. Props to Nark


Truly agreed

----------


## Narkissos

> 1. I've trained for years 3 exercises x 3 sets for each, then switched to 2x3 about 2 months ago


Firstly, 'years' is vague... An estimation would be better.

Secondly... What has been your training frequency over these 'years'?

Once weekly?

Twice weekly?

I'd assume you've been training 'em once weekly...as that's the norm on message boards.

I believe that everything should be trained bi-weekly however.

..Manipulating volume according to the individual's training threshold.

So if I had to give a recommendation based solely on this factor, I'd say:

1 exercise... 5 sets (2 warm-up; 3 worksets... utilizing a drop-set on the last work set)... twice weekly.

Workout-A before a pushing muscle (like Pecs)

Work out B.. after a pulling muscle (i.e. Back)

It would require you to re-work your split however.

[email protected]'re-work your split'

Pornagraphic images of a stripper at a bachelor party always comes to mind when i type that.  :LOL: 




> 2. Actually I train bis and tris their own in the same day; I train them on mondays, since I'm starting a cutting diet and my carb load day would be sunday, so PB suggested me to train my lacking muscles the day after (I suppose because I'll have more glycogen stores after a carb load)


Makes sense... but then again, doesn't.

If you're cutting.. train for maintenance.

Don't confuse goals here.




> 3. The first day of the week, the bigger muscles come after my arms training


See above




> 4. My WO split is Mon:bis,tris - Tue:legs - Thu:back,back delts - Fry: pecs,front delts,abs


I'd change this.

What was your split like before?




> 5. Actually I don't utilize negatives, I do short reps and supersets


re: short reps

Pointless.

If you're training a lagging body part, you train it tru it's entire range of motion.

..'cept for instances when you try to overload the musculature tru the weakest part of the ROM.

...That form of prioritization is generally used by bodybuilders who're mid-contest-prep... trying to 'peak'.

It is combined with a extended ROM exercise... and there is an emphasis on the negative.

Right off the bat, here's one area where you're selling yourself short.

re: supersets

Supersets are 'effective' for short periods of time only.

They're not an effective long term training style for anyone outside of the very highly trained athlete.

VERY highly trained athlete.

re: Negatives

Neglecting negative work is like neglecting brushing your teeth.

'Negative work' does not mean that you load up the bar and do only lowering lifts.

What it does mean however is that you consciously resist on the negative portion of each rep.

...That you dead pause at the point of max stretch (without deloading tension on the target musculature)...and that you explosively return to peak contraction.




> 6. I try to isolate as much as possible my arms when I work them


Short range reps don't count as isolation mate.





> 7. I try to use a full ROM to isolate lateral tris, brachials bis as well with different kind of exercises


You lost me here.

Did you not admit to using short reps?




> 8. If momentum is the complete move from relaxation to contraption, yes I use it.
> 
> Thanks a lot Nark, I really apreciate your help.
> 
> CL


No.. momentum is the use of 'body english' (i.e. rocking, swaying.. etc.) to get the weight up.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> momentum is like cheating or swinging the weight using ancillary muscles more so than the one your trying to work.


^^Yes.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> paid author, that shit is great.


yep... I get to rant for pay now.  :Wink/Grin: 

Outside my own forum where I do it for free.. I also contribute to two sites...and i've been offered a contract to ghost-write for another.

I'm not sure if i can take on much more though...My business locally and online take up a shitload of time as is.

..Not that i'm complaining though, I have some really cool clients.

-C

----------


## yungfaceb3

:Haha:  lol...Nark's attacks on my training inadequacies would have been both well deserved and painful to swallow...IF they actually factual. But in this case...they are not which yields them both irrelevent and incorrect. Lol...I know about platueas and that variation is the only thing too break through them....whoa!...nice way to quote common training knowledge as if it were your own unique wisdom. No shyt if my other body parts respond well to a certain training that doesn't mean that my chest will.....really?...damm....maybe thats why it is considered a "genetic deficiency" because it doesn't respond as well as other body parts. ok...let me go ahead and kill all the other bs you proposed: as for variation...lol...i have done different exercises of different weights..rep ranges....angles...grip widths...barbell....dumbell...cables..machines.... for YEARS varying my training until I found something that works the best. and in my case it has been heavier training with barbell dominant routines in the 12-16 set range ..6-10 rep range...short breaks ..in and out the gym in 45 minutes to an hour. fast..hard..and heavy..the textbook style for a naturally ectomorphic individual as myself. I switch it up VERY regularly and do dumbells more...switch up the angles....orders....rep range....set range...etc. NEVER have i done the same workout twice within at least 5- 6 weeks. I train instictively...i listen to my body. If after 10-12 sets i feel i am done...i call it a day...if at 16+ sets...then i call it a day. I do my own instictive style based on the principles and reccomendations of arnold schwarznegger for a person of my body type and in my situation. andmy chest is GROWING....oh man..ever so quickly. I simply posted this thread to see if anyone had any recpmendations that i had not thought of...but....unfortunately...none of you had anything to offer....nothing personal...you just didn't. So do not get upset....just get educated...I am not the arrogant one...evidently it is you who thinks your advice is helpful to everyone and if not that person is "ignorant." or "blinded." lol....get real kid. I've tried what you said and countless other things already....so it seems to me i am not the "inexperianced" one.  :Pimp:

----------


## Narkissos

> lol...Nark's attacks on my training inadequacies would have been both well deserved and painful to swallow...IF they actually factual. But in this case...they are not which yields them both irrelevent and incorrect. Lol...I know about platueas and that variation is the only thing too break through them....whoa!...nice way to quote common training knowledge as if it were your own unique wisdom. No shyt if my other body parts respond well to a certain training that doesn't mean that my chest will.....really?...damm....maybe thats why it is considered a "genetic deficiency" because it doesn't respond as well as other body parts. ok...let me go ahead and kill all the other bs you proposed: as for variation...lol...i have done different exercises of different weights..rep ranges....angles...grip widths...barbell....dumbell...cables..machines.... for YEARS varying my training until I found something that works the best. and in my case it has been heavier training with barbell dominant routines in the 12-16 set range ..6-10 rep range...short breaks ..in and out the gym in 45 minutes to an hour. fast..hard..and heavy..the textbook style for a naturally ectomorphic individual as myself. I switch it up VERY regularly and do dumbells more...switch up the angles....orders....rep range....set range...etc. NEVER have i done the same workout twice within at least 5- 6 weeks. I train instictively...i listen to my body. If after 10-12 sets i feel i am done...i call it a day...if at 16+ sets...then i call it a day. I do my own instictive style based on the principles and reccomendations of arnold schwarznegger for a person of my body type and in my situation. andmy chest is GROWING....oh man..ever so quickly. I simply posted this thread to see if anyone had any recpmendations that i had not thought of...but....unfortunately...none of you had anything to offer....nothing personal...you just didn't. So do not get upset....just get educated...I am not the arrogant one...evidently it is you who thinks your advice is helpful to everyone and if not that person is "ignorant." or "blinded." lol....get real kid. I've tried what you said and countless other things already....so it seems to me i am not the "inexperianced" one.


English much?  :Icon Rolleyes: 

lmao.

Good luck with you 'ever so quickly growing' pecs.  :Aajack: 

-CNS

----------


## Amorphic

when are we actually going to see these pecs? the first pics didnt show up.

time to 'put up or shut up.' i want to see the proof here.

----------


## Narkissos

> when are we actually going to see these pecs? the first pics didnt show up.
> 
> time to 'put up or shut up.'* i want to see the proof here*.


I don't  :LOL:  

I'd prefer Monica Brant's phone number honestly.

-CNS

----------


## Amorphic

> I don't  
> 
> *I'd prefer Monica Brant's phone number honestly.*
> 
> -CNS


which you would promptly give to me right? :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Narkissos

> which you would promptly give to me right?


After I've wined and dined her...and given her a taste of the Nark?

Hells yea.

Once she's been black she'll never go back  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Amorphic

> After I've wined and dined her...and given her a taste of the Nark?
> 
> Hells yea.
> 
> Once she's been black she'll never go back


 :Frown:

----------


## yungfaceb3

lol...what happened to "logically" winning the argument against me? I find it astoundingly amusing how everyone that puts their heart and soul into a post on here with all kinds of little nuggets and baskets full of thier incinuatedly pricelss and groundbreaking facts and information...is picked apart by the exact same repeating facts from my side, and yet nbew people continue to travel down the same path. You say some BS..everyone is like "yeah man you got him." then I reply and destroy your little nonsense reply..and then everyone is silent...except for the return to "show us your pics." "Yeah without pics it is useless." I do not have a camera...this computer is a peice of shyt..and the only other pics i originally tried to put on here will not load for some reason I have yet to figure out. SO....no pics....and? lol...if my pics did work it would just make most of your little insults and low blows look even more stupid. lol....so in all honesty you DON"T want my pics too work because as dumb and uneducated/inexperianced you have all already been made to seem..would only be amplified by the pics and dammit if i could bring them up i would. But in the mnean time I am going to do mything and let you guys take pictures of each other and other guys and post them every week and hate on each others bodies. and nark ..i knew you were overwhelmed by my quelling of your senseless rambling..but i didn't know you were going so far as too masturbate to the thought of my "ever so quickly growing" pecs. C'mon man...i know myself and this forum means ALOT to too..but get ahold of yourself. i mean plz step off of muh nutz :Bbblowme:

----------


## SMCengineer

^^dude, everyone is silent cause nobody wants to help you, not because you "got" us. If you don't like this forum why are you still on it?

----------


## Narkissos

^^He's obvious oblivious... So let's whore this thread... or turn it into a Q & A thread.

Or better yet... a Jessica Simpson's tongue thread

Ooooooh Yea Jessica.

mmm.. baby.

 :LOL:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Moral of this thread:

Hi, I would like some advice on my chest. It's a lagging body part and I would appreciate any advice.

*Receives advice*

I hate how everyone here thinks they are a know it all while i'm in the gym making serious gains and everyone has noticed this and all the wannabe bodybuilders at the gym with their ***** workouts bla bla bla

Talk about bipolar or just well, being 20yrs old.  :LOL: 


If you don't want advice and know it all, don't make a post asking for advice. wtf?

----------


## Narkissos

> Moral of this thread:
> 
> Hi, I would like some advice on my chest. It's a lagging body part and I would appreciate any advice.
> 
> *Receives advice*
> 
> I hate how everyone here thinks they are a know it all while i'm in the gym making serious gains and everyone has noticed this and all the wannabe bodybuilders at the gym with their ***** workouts bla bla bla
> 
> Talk about bipolar or just well, being 20yrs old. 
> ...



Too much wasted intelligence on this thread.

No more talk.. Time for Jessica Simpson pics!

 :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

LMAO @ this thread!  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> lol...what happened to "logically" winning the argument against me? I find it astoundingly amusing how everyone that puts their heart and soul into a post on here with all kinds of little nuggets and baskets full of thier incinuatedly pricelss and groundbreaking facts and information...is picked apart by the exact same repeating facts from my side, and yet nbew people continue to travel down the same path. You say some BS..everyone is like "yeah man you got him." then I reply and destroy your little nonsense reply..and then everyone is silent...except for the return to "show us your pics." "Yeah without pics it is useless." I do not have a camera...this computer is a peice of shyt..and the only other pics i originally tried to put on here will not load for some reason I have yet to figure out. SO....no pics....and? lol...if my pics did work it would just make most of your little insults and low blows look even more stupid. lol....so in all honesty you DON"T want my pics too work because as dumb and uneducated/inexperianced you have all already been made to seem..would only be amplified by the pics and dammit if i could bring them up i would. But in the mnean time I am going to do mything and let you guys take pictures of each other and other guys and post them every week and hate on each others bodies. and nark ..i knew you were overwhelmed by my quelling of your senseless rambling..but i didn't know you were going so far as too masturbate to the thought of my "ever so quickly growing" pecs. C'mon man...i know myself and this forum means ALOT to too..but get ahold of yourself. i mean plz step off of muh nutz


1) You asked a trick question by asking others on this board for help and then turned right around and belittled the very ones who honesty tried to help you. That's rude! I have honestly tried to help you with your chest development but you come across as someone who jumps from one high volume program to the next.

2) Borrow a camera/phone camera and some elses computer if you really want to post your pics. Enuff said on that topic! And it's not cool to put down other people on our board that are brave enough to post their pics. We have worked very hard to get where we are at today and you shoud respect that, not come across as someone who is envious of what others have obtained. *Be happy for these people!*

3) You should not use the word *all* in terms of us all being stupid/uneducated. Maybe, just maybe, if you'd listen to reason, you'd learn something and realize that either you are training your chest wrong or it's a genetic thing that you yourself will have to learn to live with. I have submarginal chest genetics but have improved a lot by training smarter. That said, my chest will never be that of a genetic freak in the chest department because I was born with fewer muscle fibers in that area.

4) You told me you are a personal trainer but after having been in the industry for 22 years, I really have my doubts. Not because of what you believe training wise but how you conduct yourself.

*On a more serious note-My wife wants a pair of the daisy duke blue jean shorts Jessica Simpson is wearing. My wife has sexy-muscular legs from doing heavy barbell lunges. Should I pay $150.00 for them now or wait until JCPenney's comes out with a cheaper generic pair?*

----------


## SMCengineer

^^just rip the legs off a pair of her jeans. That way you can make em really short and they don't cost you a thing.

----------


## naturalsux

> ^^just rip the legs off a pair of her jeans. That way you can make em really short and they don't cost you a thing.



+1 forget paying $150 for $20 shorts.

----------


## Narkissos

^^+2

$150 for a pair of CUT-OFFs?

Jeez.

$20 for jeans
$5 for scissors 

$125 saved  :LOL:

----------


## Phate

> ^^+2
> 
> $150 for a pair of CUT-OFFs?
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> $20 for jeans
> $5 for scissors 
> 
> $125 saved


then you can put the money saved towards your next cycle, everyone wins

----------


## Johny-too-small

13 threads on why your chest sucks....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315622
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315603
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316061
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318480
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316816
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=322075
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323047
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323088
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=327827
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=328503
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=317157
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=328763
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=339513

You are an expert, bro, Ill give you that. Its just not in bodybuilding...
However, good luck to you. I really do hope that you do figure it out and then you can actually contribute to this board instead of bringing it down to a sophomoric level.  :Smilie:

----------


## -DedicateD-

> 13 threads on why your chest sucks....
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315622
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315603
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316061
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318480
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316816
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=322075
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323047
> ...


couldn't agree more

----------


## Narkissos

> 13 threads on why your chest sucks....
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315622
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315603
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316061
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318480
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316816
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=322075
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323047
> ...


Epic ownage  :Bowdown:  

-CNS

----------


## Big

> 13 threads on why your chest sucks....
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315622
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315603
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316061
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318480
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316816
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=322075
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323047
> ...


Classic

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

:Haha: 

your worse then a girl.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

this thread is funny  :LOL:

----------


## naturalsux

> 13 threads on why your chest sucks....
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315622
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=315603
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316061
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318480
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316816
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=322075
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323047
> ...


 :Haha: 

i knew i had read countless chest threads by him, poor kid :0piss:  


thanks Johnny too small  :7up:

----------


## SMCengineer

Haha, This thread went from bad to good, back to bad and then to great.

----------


## Bobby.Bricks

*Good luck buddy.....* hope u find a way to please your pecs... cuz if i were one of the older more experienced memebers, i wouldnt even talk to you... 

I read every post in this thread, and you've been rude from the jump off... 
My advice is: do like u said and consult yourself instead of others,, you'll be much happier with the responses you get from yourself while talkin in the mirror.

ciao

----------


## yungfaceb3

:LOL:  :LOL:  -tsk-tsk-tsk- You guys, in all brutal honesty, greatly disappoint me. You value this forum and myself so damm much that you put your time into digging up NUMEROUS old threads and conversing about them. And it really made you feel so good to think you had "shown me." LMAO...are you serious? If I was actually able to shift your emotions through hundreds maybe thousands of miles away..through fictional member names on a discrete forum on a very unpopular website..then you SERIOUSLY to reconsider your priorities and possibly hire a life coach cause....DAMM! And inr egards to the previous threads about chest posted by me...that wouild appear to be evidence against my my experaicne and knowledge, but all is not as it seems. You see kids Yungfaceb3 is a username shared by six different people here in same area including my 2 brothers, my 2 roomates, one co-worker, and myself. I am actually one of the newer ones to this forum and one of the less frequent users of this thing. In fact all of the previous threads about chest were no my doing, thiough I do recall having some form of interaction with the thread poster and maybe asked to him ask a certain thing on my behalf, but until this thread I myself I have never posted a thread about chest. Alos, on a posted reply or two on this very thread another person was usuing Yungfaceb3, but I assure you that it is I (the thread creator) that writes this now. Me and my brothers have similar genetics, we have lagging chests. My older brother and I less so than the younger, and my two roomates have barrel chests and week arms and legs and backs. But I the (thread) "CREATOR" in knowing I am so important to you all could not leave you without instilling you in one last dosage of the truth, AND helpful life tips.

 :Welcome:

----------


## Andro9

your an asshole..

----------


## Amorphic

^^ dont get caught up in it and get yourself in trouble for flaming....its not worth it

----------


## 2bshredded

Wow......I could read it all but it just amazes me when people come to this forum and ask for comment and don't take the comment......why even fvcking ask.
I beileve he's trying to sharpen his typing skills.

----------


## Big

> You see kids Yungfaceb3 is a username shared by six different people here in same area including my 2 brothers, my 2 roomates, one co-worker, and myself.


And you all have problems with your chest(s)  :1laugh:

----------


## Narkissos

> And you all have problems with your chest(s)


  :LOL:  Must be something in the water.

----------


## rickrick55

yeah its called bull***t!

----------


## SMCengineer

I love this thread. No, honestly, I do.

----------


## SMCengineer

It just gets better and better.

----------


## SMCengineer

until...

----------


## SMCengineer

someone starts whorin it up.

----------


## SMCengineer

than it just goes down hill

----------


## SMCengineer

..and that can happen quickly

----------


## SMCengineer

do you see what I mean?

----------


## I_Want_Abs

OMG this thread is ****ing hillarious!! 

Made my day  :Smilie:

----------


## yungfaceb3

:2worship: 


 :Bowdown:  : Comp04:

----------


## RANA

I feel like I get just alittle dumber everytime I read this guys thread

----------


## IamtheChitt

It amazes me that in this day and age, someone doesn't know how to post a picture or even know anyone with a working camera.

----------


## yungfaceb3

:Haha:  :Tfg: 

 :Bowdown:  :Bbtekst Smilie: 

 :2worship:

----------


## Amorphic

> 


actually, its 4 pages long because we're still waiting for your pictures.

or the pictures of 6 different peoples lagging chests. dont confuse this thread for more than what it really is.

----------


## SMCengineer

I'll admit it I'm obsessed.

----------


## Amorphic

> I'll admit it I'm obsessed.


i always knew you were the type :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SMCengineer

^^I can't help it man. I'm obsessed with threads that have such high level of enlightenment with such articulate and well thought (dare I say genius?) responses.

----------


## llrockyll

right when u said "since january I have put on 18.33 pounds of solid muscle without increasing my bf%" i knew everything else u typed yungface wouldnt be worth reading. why might u ask....well simply because its not possible.

----------


## KZRSOIZE

Close This Thread This Cats A Major Tool....

----------


## j4ever41

haha,this thread still going,by the time this thread stops he will have put on another 18.33 pounds.

----------


## yungfaceb3

:2worship:

----------


## yungfaceb3

I created this thread and kept you all posting reply's through my awesome power! And now, by that same power unique to myself, I bring this thread to a close and END all of your replys. It is under obedience of my great authority that once you all traversed this place, and now by my power that I make you do so no longer! You are all under my power and cannot do anything but my will. hahahahahahahah - CREATOR


 :2worship: 







and after all this.... :Bbiwin:

----------


## audis4

:Don't know:

----------


## rickrick55

still waiting for pick..soooooooo i guess you dont..

----------


## Lemonada8

now theres some arrogance if i have ever seen any....

----------


## SMCengineer

> I created this thread and kept you all posting reply's through my awesome power! And now, by that same power unique to myself, I bring this thread to a close and END all of your replys. It is under obedience of my great authority that once you all traversed this place, and now by my power that I make you do so no longer! You are all under my power and cannot do anything but my will. hahahahahahahah - CREATOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We stopped replying because it bores us.

----------

